# Where are we getting historical soil temperature data now?



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Greencast seems kind of gimped now. I can't search by past date info last year there. What site are we using now instead? Or, am I using Greencast incorrectly? It worked fine for me at one time.


----------



## SnootchieBootchies (Mar 23, 2021)

Select "Current Year" for your custom date range rather than trying to apply a long range. It will show you this year, last year, and 5 year average for Jan 1 to current day for all of the above


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

On greencast, select "custom date range".


----------

